# WIP Thistle



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

New commission. Golden Labrador that passed 5 years ago. Her name is Thistle. Just getting started....


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is going to be amazing! Great angle!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful!! Today is one year since we lost our Zoie. She was our heart. We miss her so much. 

Since I truly suck at realism, I would like to get her portrait some day. :wink:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

This is so nice, I love the angle and this dog so so cute :vs_blush:
Amazing colored pencils work, what kind did you use ? What brand ?:biggrin:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I lost two of my dogs a few years back and still haven't gotten over their loss enough to draw a picture of them. It's too hard..they were a member of my family for 15 years. Great job.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Erilia said:


> This is so nice, I love the angle and this dog so so cute :vs_blush:
> Amazing colored pencils work, what kind did you use ? What brand ?:biggrin:


Prismacolor on Strathmore 300 Bristol board.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Added another pose of her when she was very old....still have a ways to go. Large piece at 18" x 24'.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Love it! Her life on one sheet, that is great!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

It's so adorable >< I'm loving it <3


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

This is... pfff... Wow wow wow

No words.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Oh, wow...what a pretty baby. I will have to commission you sometime for a portrait of our Zoie. You have really shown how much Thistle was loved.

This is my Zoie....we miss her so much :unhappy:


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

leighann said:


> Oh, wow...what a pretty baby. I will have to commission you sometime for a portrait of our Zoie. You have really shown how much Thistle was loved.
> 
> This is my Zoie....we miss her so much :unhappy:


Zoie is beautiful! Send me an email at your convenience. [email protected]


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Finished!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a fantastic drawing. It kind of makes me sad knowing that he has passed. I love dogs, in fact I love dogs more than I love most people.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It's fantastic! What a lovely tribute.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Once again back is the incredible! 

Master Piece!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

It turned out so wonderful!!! Once we get settled into a new house, will be emailing you :biggrin:


----------

